# Has ani bodi drifed with a ka24de?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just curious on all yall n/a ka24de's and ka24e's 240sx out there, that has a differential and a suspension setup. Would you guys rather stick with n/a drifting with your stock motors and go sr20det all the way or kat. :thumbup: What =would you rather choose Turbo power or n/a power....Just wondering


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was just curious on all yall n/a ka24de's and ka24e's 240sx out there, that has a differential and a suspension setup. Would you guys rather stick with n/a drifting with your stock motors and go sr20det all the way or kat. :thumbup: What =would you rather choose Turbo power or n/a power....Just wondering


Go to Woodbury Minnesota, south side. Best residential streets in Minnesota.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was just curious on all yall n/a ka24de's and ka24e's 240sx out there, that has a differential and a suspension setup. Would you guys rather stick with n/a drifting with your stock motors and go sr20det all the way or kat. :thumbup: What =would you rather choose Turbo power or n/a power....Just wondering


That's a question that doesn't have a definite answer. I've only drifted N/A ka's and never expirenced a turbo 240sx yet. (soon hopefully  ) N/A engines IMO would do great in drifting, not requiring near as high of revs to keep the oversteer, but it really depends on your driving, and drifting style.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

there's a guy here that drifts a 100% stock KA24DE. He does fine. Not sure about what he has done in terms of suspension, etc though...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

he's not talking about me, but i also drift and do touge with a stock KA, open diff., and stock suspension. you should be fine.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I do fine with a stock KA, Eibach springs, and an open diff. Biggest thing is to go into a corner with alot more speed than the guys with turbos, you dont have the extra power to keep momentum going. Its similar to drifting an AE86, only with a longer wheelbase and heavier car.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

OPIUM said:


> there's a guy here that drifts a 100% stock KA24DE. He does fine. Not sure about what he has done in terms of suspension, etc though...


 StanBo? What happened to him? He used to compete and do pretty well I think. I'm pretty sure there are some pictures of his car still floating around here.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

THats good to here that all yall enjoying drifting with ka n/a


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> StanBo? What happened to him? He used to compete and do pretty well I think. I'm pretty sure there are some pictures of his car still floating around here.


 also afroeman too but i think he was drifting with a single slammer


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i like n/a you have power through your whole bann


----------



## Ouland_Drifter (Nov 1, 2005)

dude it jes depends on your budet if you can afford the sr20det go with it. if you on a budget it would be cheaper to go and build a cuztom turbo setup for your ka24de. if you need more information on turboin your ka motor. go see if you can get your hands one of the last issues of sport compact car.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

it's not all about power...it's about skill...it's easier with more power...but yeah...the engine can do it...you just have to set up the rest of the car...THAT'S were you're gonna spend some money

So...yes...have fun with it


----------

